# Stolen from Tilford 17h black gelding, Harley



## Dubsie (23 October 2010)

Please see below forwarded from Staff College & RMAS Drag Hunt


Dear All

I have been asked to send this email out....... It is from a fellow hunt follower and supporter.

Her horse Harley, was stolen on 22nd October. He was taken from a field in Tilford between 9.00pm on 21st and 9.30am on 22nd.

Harley is 17hands of black gelding 18years old he has a white star and snip on his face. A white short sock on back off leg.  

If anyone find any information regarding Harley, please email me and I will contact the owner with your details.

Please find a picture attached here..





Many thanks

Kirstie

Mrs Kirstie Burrows
Hon. Secretary
Staff College & RMAS Draghunt
www.sandhurstdraghunt.co.uk


----------



## Mike007 (23 October 2010)

I had this e,mail too and I feel so sick for the poor owner. I do hopethere will be a happy ending to this.


----------



## Gucci_b (24 October 2010)

Mike007 said:



			I had this e,mail too and I feel so sick for the poor owner. I do hopethere will be a happy ending to this.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto...


----------



## JaneyP (25 October 2010)

Such a handsome boy, praying he is found safe and well xx


----------



## itsbeennicked (25 October 2010)

Do you have the Police Crime number?  If you do, list him with a photo, on www.itsbeennicked.co.uk - which has been mentioned in articles in Horse and Hound


----------



## jazyju (25 October 2010)

So sad to read this. Its absolutley terrrible .I hope he is found soon x will print off picture and details and put up in my local horsey shops.


----------



## SusannaF (27 October 2010)

I hope this wasn't a case of some nit trying to "save" a horse that was due to be PTS.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/303220.html


----------



## millimoo (27 October 2010)

SusannaF said:



			I hope this wasn't a case of some nit trying to "save" a horse that was due to be PTS.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/303220.html

Click to expand...

That was my thought too....... hope he's found soon.


----------



## meandmyself (27 October 2010)

SusannaF said:



			I hope this wasn't a case of some nit trying to "save" a horse that was due to be PTS.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/303220.html

Click to expand...

Have a feeling it is, as only one horse was taken. (Per the H&H story.)


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 October 2010)

My thought too, you only have to read some posts on here to realise that some people don't believe  pts can be the best thing sometimes.  Really hope they find him soon.


----------



## hanoodles (28 October 2010)

Been looking around horse sites for any similar horses as the people who stole him could be selling him on and came across this - I know the age isn't right but they may not know how to tell a horse's age and may of just guessed as the stolen horse looks very well for his age!

http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/horses-...se/Welsh-Section-D-Part-breed__7-10-10-572657


----------



## Cuffey (28 October 2010)

hanoodles said:



			Been looking around horse sites for any similar horses as the people who stole him could be selling him on and came across this - I know the age isn't right but they may not know how to tell a horse's age and may of just guessed as the stolen horse looks very well for his age!

http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/horses-...se/Welsh-Section-D-Part-breed__7-10-10-572657

Click to expand...



Worth a try but face markings quite different


----------



## TallyHo123 (28 October 2010)

Hope this horse gets found, what a terrible time for the owner.


----------



## Fronny (3 November 2010)

Hope poor old Harley gets found soon. However I dont believe the horse in the add can be him as the face markings are different and they have included a photo of theirs in the snow - proof that they have owned him since last winter at least.


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 November 2010)

Could be anywhere.Sad hes got to be pts tho.


----------



## applecart14 (3 November 2010)

Dubsie said:



			Please see below forwarded from Staff College & RMAS Drag Hunt


Dear All

I have been asked to send this email out....... It is from a fellow hunt follower and supporter.

Her horse Harley, was stolen on 22nd October. He was taken from a field in Tilford between 9.00pm on 21st and 9.30am on 22nd.

Harley is 17hands of black gelding 18years old he has a white star and snip on his face. A white short sock on back off leg.  

If anyone find any information regarding Harley, please email me and I will contact the owner with your details.

Please find a picture attached here..





Many thanks

Kirstie

Mrs Kirstie Burrows
Hon. Secretary
Staff College & RMAS Draghunt
www.sandhurstdraghunt.co.uk

Click to expand...

Was he freezemarked or microchipped?  Lets hope so for his sake.


----------



## millimoo (21 November 2010)

Someone has posted on the British Dressage Forum that they have been offered this horse.... full description of why taken, but also mentioned that the owners vet refused to PTS as couldn't find anything wrong with the horse so was going to be taken to the hunt instead - there may be two sides to every story, but it doesn't give anyone the right to go and steal a horse, and then try and pass it on??????? all very odd.......

I've PM'd a copy of the post to the original postee on this forum.
Another BD member has contacted the police following a cross post of the News Article of the theft.
Hope it's not a wind up and that the owner can be re-united.
You have to be a member of BD to view their forum, for those who may try.


----------



## SusannaF (21 November 2010)

millimoo said:



			Someone has posted on the British Dressage Forum that they have been offered this horse.... full description of why taken, but also mentioned that the owners vet refused to PTS as couldn't find anything wrong with the horse so was going to be taken to the hunt instead - there may be two sides to every story, but it doesn't give anyone the right to go and steal a horse, and then try and pass it on??????? all very odd.......

I've PM'd a copy of the post to the original postee on this forum.
Another BD member has contacted the police following a cross post of the News Article of the theft.
Hope it's not a wind up and that the owner can be re-united.
You have to be a member of BD to view their forum, for those who may try.
		
Click to expand...

 Weird. If you like a horse so much that you commit a crime to get it, why try to give it away?


----------



## SusannaF (22 November 2010)

my-princess-pony said:



			Hi All...

I have come in late to this thread, so I'm lacking details. Could anyone tell me why this fella was going to be pts ? 

Sorry if I'm being thick 

Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/303220.html

This is all we know.


----------

